# Grace's Journey: T-Cell Indolent Lymphoma



## love never dies

All the best to both Grace and you. Hugs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thank you so much for sharing Grace's story. It does help to have your experience and knowledge in the ole arsenal "just in case". My prayers will be for Grace to live a long long healthy life, never again to be associated with that terrible diagnosis.


----------



## SandyK

I am so happy for you and Grace. Going through what you have been....what a roller coaster of a ride. I will be wishing for nothing but fun and happiness for you and Grace!!!


----------



## cubbysan

Thank you for sharing your story. I also did not know anything about that type of cancer.


----------



## Karen519

*Mj*

MJ

Thank you so much for sharing Grace's story and please keep us posted on her.
What a beautiful picture of you two!


----------



## amy22

Thank you for sharing Graces story with us. I will be praying for her and please keep us updated.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I normally avoid the cancer threads because it terrifies me, but I just read your post about Grace's journey and I'm so glad I did. 
And that you so much for the "take always". It's amazing.


----------



## dborgers

All the best to you and Grace. I've read that giving Prednisone can lend chemotherapy less efficacy if you decide on chemo in the future.

Our boy lived with lymphoma for 16 months (with chemo) and was in a strong clinical remission when a viral infection in his GI tract proved too much for his suppressed immune system to deal with.

This stuff can be beaten!

One of the goldens here on GRF, Meggie, lived several years after a T-Cell diagnosis:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html


----------



## Mjpar72

June 8, 2013.- Grace is almost off the high dose prednisone my ex-vet prescribed. 10 mg tomorrow and 10 on Tues the done. She has more energy every day. The prednisone did a number on her. The lymph nodes in her throat are not swollen right now (could be the pred). Today we went for a 3 mike walk. I let her splash in the mud puddles, walk in a brook, swim in a pond and trot ahead of me on the path. She is such a joy. 

Gracie's next blood work and exam is the week of June 24. If she is doing well, I will actively look for another dog. I want her to have a companion and to be honest, it is for me too. Even though she is doing well now, I have thought a lot about losing her. I don't want to be alone. Anytime I have lost a golden, I have always had another one to comfort me.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sounds like you are on the right track. Hugs and kisses to Grace and remission.


----------



## Mjpar72

June 10, 2013- Grace and I spent a great weekend together. Here is a picture of her sunning herself before we ventured off on another good walk (water and splashing was involved)! 

I made a decision that* IF* her next set of bloodwork (CBC and exam) is good, she is going to get a brother (or sister). Her next exam is the week of June 24th. I have started researching breeders in New England. There are great threads on this topic. So far, I have reached out to: Thornylea, Cloverdale, Twin Beau D, Laze Daze, Numoon and Yukon.


----------



## dborgers

She's a beautiful beautiful girl. I wish you two the funnest summer ever


----------



## Mjpar72

June 12- hmmmm. The Lord works in mysterious ways....was this a sign?
I was out walking Grace and we came upon a lost dog. Poor guy didn't know where he was. I brought him home and checked his tags. The Rabies tag was from Wells, Maine over 100 miles away. His name tag had a disconnected phone number. I called the vet office in Maine and they were closed. then I contacted Animal control. No one had reported him lost. He played with Grace and she was fine (excerpt when he tried to mount her). Animal Control came to pick him up about an hour later. 

I called today and learned that his owner died and the dog just moved here with the Granddaughter. She collected him, is having the Id tag updated and will be keeping a closer eye on him. Nice happy ending and Grace I saved him from going out to a busy road.


----------



## Mjpar72

This is the lost/found doggie.









Oops picture won't upload.


----------



## Mjpar72

June 15- I think the prednisone is finally out of Grace's system. She is very energetic and has a spring in her step. Her ball is constantly in her mouth and her eyes are bright and she is giving me the "golden smile".


----------



## Mjpar72

June 21- Grace had an excellent week. She went on a few long walks, played fetch and did some trekking in the mud. She was groomed today and looks so pretty


----------



## dborgers

Mjpar72 said:


> June 21- Grace had an excellent week. She went on a few long walks, played fetch and did some trekking in the mud. She was groomed today and looks so pretty


I'm happy to read the good update. Carpe Diem (and 'Seize the (Ice cream/yogurt) Cone" too!


----------



## Mjpar72

*Picture*

I don't have the hang of putting pictures in...trying again


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear she's doing so well!


----------



## Karen519

*Grace*

So glad that Grace is doing well and Thank You for saving the lost dog!


----------



## dborgers

What a beautiful girl  I'm very happy to read she's doing so well. You two kids have a great weekend.


----------



## PrincessDi

What a beautiful sweet girl! So glad Grace is doing so well!


----------



## Mjpar72

*Video of Grace giving paw*

Trying to upload a quick video
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10200894060941009

We are going to Tufts Tuesday for routine blood work and an exam. I am praying for good news. I felt a "bump" behind her left rib cage today. Hoping it is a fatty cyst. It feels kind of squishy.


----------



## dborgers

She's a doll! Loved the video 

Squishy is a good sign. Tumors are usually hard.

Wishing you all the best tomorrow


----------



## Mjpar72

*June 25 Vet Appontment*

June 25- Grace had a very good visit at Tufts. This is a picture of her relaxing in the waiting room after her blood draw and cyst aspiration. 

She gained 3.5 lb since the last visit and is at a really good weight. The cyst on her left side was "fatty". Her temp, heart, etc were all good. They carefully measured her lymphnodes with calipers and will keep track of them. The Internist said the biggest indicator is her general demeanor. The nodes will change in size- sometime larger and sometimes smaller. They drew blood for a CBC and we'll have results in a day or two. 

They also believe that she has had this condition for over a year and are hopeful that it will stay in this state for many more:smooch: I sure hope so.

With any luck the CBC will be steady and she'll go back in a month.


----------



## dborgers

Go Grace!! Looks like she'll be just fine. With a mom like you and a top notch medical team, yes, many more years


----------



## Lori Grone

What an inspiring story! Best wishes to you and Grace. My dog Chumly was diagnosed with Lymphoma yesterday. Like Grace, I took him to two different regular vet for nine months with oral inflammation around gums/tissue. He was on prednisone twice which helped. However, the inflammation came back shortly after stopping the treatment. Finally went to a specialty hospital in San Diego on Monday and got the shocking diagnosis. We don't know which type of Lymphoma yet as we are waiting for the doctor to speak with the pathologist for clarification. 
Grace's story has given us hope. I didn't know that there was anyone else out there with such a lag time between onset and diagnosis. We are praying for the best and each day is a gift.


----------



## Mjpar72

*Chumly*

Hang in there! The waiting is so hard. The good news is that if it has been going on for 9 months it could be indolent. Also, chemo is effective with lymphoma in many cases in slowing the disease. Each day is special and when faced with this situation it gave me an even greater appreciation of my girl. 

I am glad you got to a specialist. They will stage and you will know a lot more. At my visit this week, the specialist told me that she is almost positive that Grace has had this for over a year. 

Please keep me posted and feel free to private message me. I am really hoping for the best and I empathize. 

Mary Jo


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just read Grace's story, thanks for sharing. Wish you and your girl all the best. We need more stories like yours in this section.



Lori Grone said:


> What an inspiring story! Best wishes to you and Grace. My dog Chumly was diagnosed with Lymphoma yesterday. Like Grace, I took him to two different regular vet for nine months with oral inflammation around gums/tissue. He was on prednisone twice which helped. However, the inflammation came back shortly after stopping the treatment. Finally went to a specialty hospital in San Diego on Monday and got the shocking diagnosis. We don't know which type of Lymphoma yet as we are waiting for the doctor to speak with the pathologist for clarification.
> Grace's story has given us hope. I didn't know that there was anyone else out there with such a lag time between onset and diagnosis. We are praying for the best and each day is a gift.


Welcome to the forum, hope Chumly's story turns into a miracle too.


----------



## Mjpar72

*Grace playing ball*

Grace has wonderful spirit. She is living each day to the fullest. She thinks she is still a young'en. The link is for a video of her playing fetch. You can see how great and happy she looks.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10200932631905259


----------



## GoldenMum

I just saw this thread for the first time, bless you and Grace. She is beautiful, wishing many more years together!


----------



## Mjpar72

July 7, 2013. Left Grace with a pet sitter for a few days. I missed her, but felt pretty good since she has been doing so well. Glad to be home with her. We'll go for a swim later today. 

I got a call from our breeder. My puppy was born last night. 8 weeks and Grace's new baby brother will be home.


----------



## Mjpar72

July 20- in my effort to live life to the fullest with Grace, I took her to a friend's house for a party. She sat in the pool a bit and hung out with everyone. She was the star attraction. The kids loved her and she snagged some food when mom wasn't watching!


----------



## Mjpar72

Grace in the pool


----------



## dborgers

Atta way to spend the day, Gracie. Carpe Diem, my dear


----------



## Lori Grone

*Grace's Journey*

It's good to see that Grace is enjoying her summer in good health. My 10 1/2 year old Pembroke Corgi (Golden Wanabe) just completed radiation for oral lymphoma on July 12th. Chumly received 7 fractions and 36 Grays total. The first week and half after treatment was horrible for his poor mouth. He couldn't eat and barely could drink. I was thinking I had made a huge mistake. However, he started doing much better by July 21st and each day has gotten better since. 
We have a follow-up with the Dr. on August 1st and Chumly is supposed to start treatment with Lomustine if he is healed well enough from the radiation. This is because the lymphoma was found in his draining lymph nodes as well as the oral cavity. Has anyone else had experience with this type of lymphoma? 
We are taking it one day at a time and enjoying the things that Chumly loves. Grace's story has been very inspirational for us during this difficult time.


----------



## Mjpar72

Lori- I am thinking pawsitive thoughts for Chumly and sending prayers. I hope he goes into a nice LONG remission. Remember, whatever your decisions are regarding his illness, your decisions are made out of love for him. Keep me posted.


----------



## Mjpar72

*The next appointment*

July 29- My phone rang this afternoon and the screen said it was Tufts VETS calling. I immediately had a physical reaction where I got nauseous. Within the course of a nanosecond, I thought the worst, "Oh no, it is the vet. They are calling to tell me the tests were wrong and she needs chemo" then I thought "Relax, Mary Jo, it is just them calling to remind you of her appointment tomorrow". It is awful, every time the caller ID says Tufts, I have this reaction. 

I also, over analyze every behavior change she has. She has been eating well, all her food, but is not running out and trying to tackle me when I am filling her food dish. Oh no, it took her 3 minutes to eat, instead of 2-1/2. 

I am paranoid about everything. All in all, from what I can tell she is doing great. Enjoying our walks, playful, etc... Now I am second guessing my puppy decision- will it stress her out? Will she think I am forsaking her?? I need a psychologist :doh:

I am praying that her weight is good, lymph nodes are still the same size and blood work is ok. Knowing me, I'll be freaking out as soon as the caller ID flashes on Wednesday.


----------



## Mjpar72

July 31, 2023. Our vist to Tufts went well yesterday. She had gained 6 lbs and is at a perfect weight. I think the gain was due too less exercise (severe heat in July) combined with over feeding/treating her. The vet is very pleased with how she looked and felt. Grace did have yet another "growth" on her flank. The aspirated and it is consistent with a fatty growth. The will contine to monitor them. Grace's lymph nodes were consistent in size with the previous visit in June. The phone rang today (and I did not freak out too much) with her lab work: consistent with the previous visit. So all good news!!! No chemo, pray the lymphoma stays really, really, really indolent and live live to the fullest. 

It was 6 years ago today that I purchased this house and relocated with Gracie, just the two of us. This house was chosen because it was on a dead end road near lots of trails and a pond. I had the yard fenced and a doggie door installed before we even moved in. This place is all about Grace. I love her so.


----------



## Ljilly28

This is just one of the best OP's on the whole forum. I love it- the writing style makes me feel each up and down. It also captures the frustration of dealing with vets( going through that tonight), and the reversal of fortune/reprieve feeling.


----------



## Mjpar72

*Random thoughts*

August 2- Grace and I went for a really nice walk. She took a dip in the water and romped in the fields for a bit. It is weird how I have so much more *appreciation* for her ( I always loved and adored her). I notice little things, like tail thumps and smiles more than ever.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read that you and Grace had a wonderful walk! It is wonderful to appreciate all of the small and large things as well. I think they teach us how to do this. Goldens are naturals at appreciation and enjoying life. We have to learn how to!


----------



## murphy1

So happy for you and Grace!


----------



## dborgers

Go Gracie! Carpe Diem, babe


----------



## Jaime2061

Just read your story, so happy Grace is doing well and you two are living it up together!


----------



## Lennap

I have no idea how I have missed this thread, but it is so inspiring!!!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BlazenGR

Glad Grace is doing well. I just attended the AKC Canine Health Foundation's National Parent Club Canine Health Conference (that was a mouthful). Dr Jaime Modiano, as usual, was a great speaker and once again emphasized that Lymphoma patients need to be typed, and if they are T-cell indolent, not to over-treat. The data he showed suggests that over-treating doesn't gain you a lot. Good luck!


----------



## Mjpar72

Thank you BlazenGR. It is excellent to have the treatment plan (watch and wait) affirmed. I am praying it stays VERY indolent. She is clueless that she has it and is having fun.


----------



## Mjpar72

*A new arrival*

September 1, 2013- Grace has a brother! 

Thursday was "Gothcha Day" for Sheldon PhD (Pawsively Happy Dog). I was most fearful about stress that his arrival could cause. Grace is totally mellow and loves other dogs and people so the risk was calculated with low odds of failure. Yeah- I was right. 

Grace is taking to Sheldon like a fish to water! Not a bark or a growl has come from her. She was very concerned about getting attention from me the first night. After that was back to normal. Last night Grace and Sheldon played in the kitchen for about an hour. It was so much fun to watch. I am making sure there is plenty of "Grace & Mommy" time for just the two of us.

Here is a video of them together the first https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201328401679256

(hopefully it works).


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations. He is absolutely A D O R A B L E !!! 

Please give both of your fur kids a bell scratch from us


----------



## Lori Grone

Sheldon is adorable and I enjoyed the video with him & Grace. She was acting very motherly with Sheldon! He's going to help keep her youthful  Grace's story is very inspiring and I am so thrilled that she is doing well. Please take lots of videos of both Grace and Sheldon as he grows up. They are both precious!


----------



## dborgers

Grace is so gentle with Sheldon. Ooohs and Ahhhhs


----------



## Mjpar72

Grace and Sheldon have their own Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/Sheldon.PhDog.


----------



## Jaime2061

Grace is beautiful and I'm so glad to hear your story. Sheldon is just the cutest little thing. Honestly what is cuter then a golden puppy! I wish you all the best Enjoy that little luv.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

So happy that Grace continues to do well and that she is so taken with Sheldon. He is an absolute doll and I LOVE his name!


----------



## Finn's Fan

The video of Grace and Sheldon cracked me up. Grace doesn't look distressed at all, but her body language is "Mom, what am I supposed to do with it?"....too cute!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Congratulations on getting Sheldon! I'm so glad Grace continues to do so well!


----------



## Mjpar72

*Pupdate*

September 23, 2013- Grace continues to do very well. As many of you know, I brought Sheldon (Golden puppy) home on 8/29. The vet told me that a puppy would be either really good, or really bad for Grace. She said it depends on how she does with other dogs and what her stress level is. It was a well thought out decision and an educated gamble, based on Grace
s personality. After 3-1/2 weeks, I am confident I made the right decision.

Grace has the energy of a 3 year old. She is constantly playing with the puppy. Over 50% of the time, she STARTS the playing! It is wonderful to watch. She seems to be overcoming some of her fears (vacuums) as well as she realizes that Sheldon is not bothered by loud noises and other distractions. Grace is a wonderful big sister too and is teaching him how to use the doggy door. One of the interesting things I have noticed is that she has a bit of "alpha" in her. Fun to watch them both develop and grow.

Grace's next appointment at Tufts is tomorrow. They will check her weight, draw blood and measure her lymphnodes. I am praying for positive results and confirmation that her Lymphoma has not progressed. I'll update again soon.

Here is a quick video of them this morning:

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201476472860943

They have a facebook page too: www.facebook.com/sheldon.PhDog


Here is a recent picture:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm a big fan of Sheldon on FB...so much so that people keep telling ME what a cute puppy I got. I share all his pictures and videos...people think he's mine!


----------



## karenandthekids

*Thank you for the post*

My precious boy, Max more than likely will be getting this diagnosis next week. More tests to confirm but oncologist is pretty certain. I was wondering how Grace is doing. 
I just lost my soul-mate 11 yr old boy over Labor Day weekend and to hear the c-word all over again is terrifying. So I guess if it must be, this is the one to be.

Thank you for sharing your story. They are just sooooo precious! The really show me how much I can love and be loved. If only humans could be so dear!


----------



## Mjpar72

karenandthekids said:


> My precious boy, Max more than likely will be getting this diagnosis next week. More tests to confirm but oncologist is pretty certain. I was wondering how Grace is doing.
> I just lost my soul-mate 11 yr old boy over Labor Day weekend and to hear the c-word all over again is terrifying. So I guess if it must be, this is the one to be.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story. They are just sooooo precious! The really show me how much I can love and be loved. If only humans could be so dear!


Karen- 8 am so sorry about your recent loss. I hope it is not cancer at all. If it is, may it be indolent. Keep me posted and I will pray for you and Max.


----------



## Mjpar72

*Great News*

September 25: The appointment at Tufts went well yesterday. Grace's lymph nodes remained unchanged in size. She gained a pound too. They drew blood. 

I got a call from Dr. Cooper today....the lymphocyte count was DOWN from last month. Only 900 over the normal Range of 1000 a 4800. Her CBC was solid too. 

I guess changing to Nutro, living every day to the fullest and adding a baby brother have all helped. I am so happy!!! She does not have to go back for 3 months, unless there is a change in her behavior, appetite or lymph node size. Pawsitive thoughts that we won't be back sooner.


----------



## dborgers

Yeah!! Great report. Carpe Diem .. and have a load of fun!


----------



## HolDaisy

Have only just seen this thread. Grace is such a beautiful girl and I'm so happy to hear that you got a good report today. Sheldon is just precious too and it looks like her baby brother has really lifted her spirits  they're just adorable together! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way that Grace continues to do well.


----------



## Mjpar72

November 9- Gracie continues to do well. She has adapted to having a puppy like a fish to water. They play together a lot! She is so full of energy and has a spring in her step. Grace has gained a little too much weight....I keep training Sheldon and give Grace treats too. She is a bit broad across the middle. Back to carrots for Grace. 

Grace and I ran/jogged/walked/trotted the Run Fur Fun 5k which benefitted the MSPCA. Quite a sight. About 500 dogs and 1000 runners. She did great!!!! 

My prayers continue and my appreciation and love for her grow daily.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

I am so happy to hear that Grace is doing well.

What an amazing coincidence. 
We both have named our dogs the same name.
Grace and Sheldon.


----------



## dborgers

That's great! Grace, happy to read you're having so much fun with your new brother.


----------



## Mjpar72

*The waiting is the hardest part*

December 10, 2013- We noticed large golf-ball size lumps on each side of Grace's jaw, just in front of her ear. I gave her some Zertec thinking it was allergies and the swelling went down to about half. I felt her popliteal and submandibular nodes and they felt the same (to my uneducated hands). To be on the safe side, we scheduled an appointment with Tufts. While we were waiting I felt a large bump in her prescapular left node. I had been cutting back a little on her food because she was "porking" out due to extra treats being given while training Sheldon (the puppy). I thought for sure, the vet would tell me that she gained too much weight. Another not-so-good sign, she was down 3 lb from her last visit. Dr. Cooper said that with indolent t-cell lymphoma the nodes would "wax and wane" but there is a level at which they would intervene based on the lympocyte level. A CBC was ordered. Now we wait until tomorrow. I am praying they are still stable. 

Her appetite and activity level is fantastic! We hiked about 3-1/2 miles on Saturday. She was full of energy. Dr. Cooper also said her body condition score is "near ideal" . I am trying to remain optimistic and positive. At least she is being monitored and there are wonderful people in my social media communities. Lots of prayers and positive thoughts help very much.

I'll check back in with a new update later this week.

Here is a picture from this weekend:


----------



## dborgers

Meggie lived out her natural life with T-Cell, for years.

You can read her story here if you haven't already:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

Wishing you all the best


----------



## Mjpar72

*I Believe*

December 11-2013 I woke up in the middle of the night thinking about Grace and how "the end" will be for her. Will someone come to our house? Will we take that long, lonely one-way drive? Even though I knew in my heart, that she wasn't going to die today, I couldn't stop thinking about it. I prayed, thoght positive and went back to sleep. This morning, I had the phone glued to my hand waiting for the "TUFTS VETS" call to pop up on my screen. I was a bit worried but tried to reamin positive. Finally, at noon I went to the bathroom (without my phone). Of course--- that was when my vet called  The results are in: Her tests were good! Red cell and platelets are normal and there has been no significant increase since the previous lymphocyte reading. We will continue to monitor and I will continue to love and appreciate her more every single day.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Oh thank goodness. So happy to hear good results for Grace.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

Great news, great news! The stress on you in enormous. Dogs are luckier in a way bc they dont wait for the phone.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, that's great news!!  Always remember she's 'living in the now', not worried about life ahead. Just glad to be by your side.

Again, I'm SO happy to read about the good CBC. That oughta give you a nice lift for Christmas


----------



## SandyK

Such great news for your Grace!!! Couldn't be happier for you!!


----------



## kemorton1986

*A Story Similar to Grace's*

Words cannot express how thankful I am that you shared your and Grace's story.

Around a year ago, I noticed that my 7 year old lab/golden mix, Reese, had some swollen lymph nodes around her jaw. I made a vet appointment and they performed an aspiration and blood work. Luckily, everything came back perfectly-- it was deemed reactive lymphadentitis and she was placed on antibiotics.

Several months later, more lymph nodes became enlarged. However, Reese wasn't feeling badly. Regardless, I took her back to her vet, who gravely said it sounded like lymphoma, despite the fact that she had gained two pounds. They did more aspirates, blood panel, and even performed a flea/tick panel. Results came back even clearer than before-- the pathologist said there was absolutely no sign of lymphoma. Likewise, her blood looked perfect and there was no trace of flea/tick disorders. I was given two choices-- watch and wait, or go in for a biopsy. At this time, I thought it wasn't cancer, so I opted to wait.

A month ago, I returned home from a month-long interview process across the country. Reese stayed with my husband. I noticed that the nodes were bigger and I couldn't ignore this, so we opted for surgery. They also did x-rays. Unfortunately, the biopsy returned with a diagnosis of low-grade, small-cell lymphoma. They said that this is a rare form of lymphoma even within canine lymphomas. We are currently waiting to see if it is T-cell or B-cell.

Reese went to the oncologist and, after looking over all of her files and test results, she said that we were very lucky that the cancer is very, very slow moving. Besides her enlarged lymph nodes, her blood work is completely normal and the cancer has not spread to any other organs. She said that the main goal is to keep the cancer away from her organs-- she couldn't give me an exact prognosis, but she said anywhere from a few months to the rest of her life (pretty big margin, right?). She is now on oral chemo and steroids every other day.

Anyway, thank you SO much for sharing this story-- it was partially because of this story that I realized that low grade or indolent lymphoma is not a death sentence. Instead, it's more like a chronic disorder that has to be managed. I hope for the best for you and Grace-- thank you from me and Reese!


----------



## Mjpar72

*Reese*

Good luck with Reese. I know what you are going through. There are miracles....slow moving is one of them! My specialist said that many pass over the bridge from causes OTHER than the indolent lymphoma. 

The latest research I read said not to treat indolent t-cell with chemo and that it is best to wait and watch. If you find out it is T cell you may want to look into that article. On the flip side, I am open to other options so I am curious about the treatment Reese is receiving. 

Prayers and Pawsitive thoughts for you.


----------



## Mjpar72

*Update*

March 10, 2014- Grace continues to do well. Her 10th birthday is in less than 6 weeks and I am feeling pretty pawsitive that we will be celebrating. We are coming up on a year since her diagnosis. I remember every single aching moment of the roller coaster ride like it was yesterday. 

I am traveling quite a bit on business lately. I will be for the next 4 months. It is difficult being away. However, I know she is in good hands with her "dad" (and I love FaceTime). She has Sheldon too. He is her golden brother and just turned 8 months. I will forever be grateful to him and the wonderful effect he has had on her, it is like the clock has rolled back. Our vet said that her mental state will have a big impact on the physical....very true. I am attaching a picture of her playing with her wobble. 

She'll be going in for blood work within the month. Just routine, but I worry.


----------



## kemorton1986

*Thank you*

Hello, this is Reese's mom. Reese's results came back-- she has low-grade t-cell lymphoma. Even though lymphoma is always a diagnosis that is devastating to receive, I am very, very grateful that it is t-cell and low-grade. Thank you again for sharing Grace's story-- this is definitely a form of lymphoma that not a lot of people know about (not even a lot of vets!) and it comforts me to know Grace is doing so well. I would love to read that article as well-- I will share it with my oncologist.

Thank you again-- I will be thinking of you and Grace! Hope all is well with her check-up coming up.


----------



## Mjpar72

*Happy Birthday 10th Birthday Grace!!!*

April 20, 2014. I am really writing this on the 19th, but I figure that I'll be too busy celebrating Grace's 10th birthday tomorrow. 

I can't believe a year has come and gone since her diagnosis. We went to Tufts a few weeks ago. Other than a bad tooth, she is doing extremely well. Blood and weight are stable. She had one elevated liver enzyme. However, our vet said it was "non specific" and we will test in a few months. 

So what have I learned this year? 
-To appreciate every single moment
-To spoil her, adore her and tell her I love her every day
-That a young pup can make a huge difference in an old dog's life. Getting -Sheldon was the best medicine. 
-That there are many other Golden Retriever fanatics in the world. Through this forum and Facebook I have made friends from all over. We celebrate each other's joy and mourn in our sorrows together. We give each other strength, support, empathy and love. 
-That we are very lucky to live near a world class veterinary school and hospital
-That each day is a gift
-That there is always HOPE

I see so many dogs passing over the Rainbow Bridge at 10. I have lost two previously during their 10th year. I hope and pray I'll be continuing to post good news through the coming year. 

Happy Easter, Happy Passover and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GRACIE


----------



## dborgers

I'm so happy for you  Here's to many more years. Have a fun summer!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Mjpar72 said:


> December 11-2013 I woke up in the middle of the night thinking about Grace and how "the end" will be for her. Will someone come to our house? Will we take that long, lonely one-way drive? Even though I knew in my heart, that she wasn't going to die today, I couldn't stop thinking about it. I prayed, thoght positive and went back to sleep. This morning, I had the phone glued to my hand waiting for the "TUFTS VETS" call to pop up on my screen. I was a bit worried but tried to reamin positive. Finally, at noon I went to the bathroom (without my phone). Of course--- that was when my vet called  The results are in: Her tests were good! Red cell and platelets are normal and there has been no significant increase since the previous lymphocyte reading. We will continue to monitor and I will continue to love and appreciate her more every single day.


I love Gracie's sugar face! Keep on keeping on sweet girl!! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mjpar72

July 27- It has been a while since I provided an update. 

In mid-June I took Grace for her usual quarterly visit. Her weight was very stable (maybe gained a wee bit) and her lymph-nodes were unchanged compared to previous visits. However, I got a call the next day from my vet telling me she was concerned about Grace's platelet level. There was a lot of clumping and the count was low. We drew another sample and sent it to a different lab. Those results were the same. In fact they thought the level was less than 50k (normal is 200k-500k). They were very concerned about her bleeding and not being able to clot. Concurrently, I had 20 cc of blood drawn for a t zone study being run at Colorado State. They used a large gauge needle and there were no clotting issues. That platelet result was 75k via CSU. 

My vet was concerned about Lyme or an auto-immune disease. She started her on. Doxycycline and 40mg of prednisone. We ran a tick panel too. The results of that were inconclusive. In the meantime they ran a chest X-Ray and abdominal ultrasound to see if there was a secondary cancer causing the platelet decline. I was a wreck all day and never had my phone out of sight, waiting for it to ring. I hoped for the best and feared the worst. Around 4 pm my phone rang....no sign of cancer. Phew. 

I had been posting updates on Facebook (Golden Retriever Forum and others). Someone contacted me to let me know she had a similar situation with her golden, but it was not caught prior to symptoms. Her poor pup spent 5 days in the ICU and had blood transfusions. In the end he was ok, but it was touch and go. She told me her dog had a reaction to a Lyme vaccine that occurred a few weeks previously. Lo and Behold, Grace had a Lyme shot on June 8th. I truly believe that this was an auto immune reaction. If nothing else, I had hope. 

We started the prednisone taper and she has had two tests since. The first at 250k and the second at 175k. Both showed clumping. We tapered down to 20 mg and will test again on Tuesday. If the platelets are not back in normal range, the vet wants to do a bone marrow biopsy and determine conclusively if it is the Lymphoma and we may need to start Chemo. 

I am feeling optimistic that her platelets will be up. Her behavior is completely normal and she is a fighter. Besides, she doesn't know she has Lymphoma so she just goes about in her happy, gentle, loving way. 

It was by the Grace of God, that I randomly had her in for a test and the issue was found prior to internal bleeding.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Mjpar72 said:


> July 27- It has been a while since I provided an update.
> 
> In mid-June I took Grace for her usual quarterly visit. Her weight was very stable (maybe gained a wee bit) and her lymph-nodes were unchanged compared to previous visits. However, I got a call the next day from my vet telling me she was concerned about Grace's platelet level. There was a lot of clumping and the count was low. We drew another sample and sent it to a different lab. Those results were the same. In fact they thought the level was less than 50k (normal is 200k-500k). They were very concerned about her bleeding and not being able to clot. Concurrently, I had 20 cc of blood drawn for a t zone study being run at Colorado State. They used a large gauge needle and there were no clotting issues. That platelet result was 75k via CSU.
> 
> My vet was concerned about Lyme or an auto-immune disease. She started her on. Doxycycline and 40mg of prednisone. We ran a tick panel too. The results of that were inconclusive. In the meantime they ran a chest X-Ray and abdominal ultrasound to see if there was a secondary cancer causing the platelet decline. I was a wreck all day and never had my phone out of sight, waiting for it to ring. I hoped for the best and feared the worst. Around 4 pm my phone rang....no sign of cancer. Phew.
> 
> I had been posting updates on Facebook (Golden Retriever Forum and others). Someone contacted me to let me know she had a similar situation with her golden, but it was not caught prior to symptoms. Her poor pup spent 5 days in the ICU and had blood transfusions. In the end he was ok, but it was touch and go. She told me her dog had a reaction to a Lyme vaccine that occurred a few weeks previously. Lo and Behold, Grace had a Lyme shot on June 8th. I truly believe that this was an auto immune reaction. If nothing else, I had hope.
> 
> We started the prednisone taper and she has had two tests since. The first at 250k and the second at 175k. Both showed clumping. We tapered down to 20 mg and will test again on Tuesday.  If the platelets are not back in normal range, the vet wants to do a bone marrow biopsy and determine conclusively if it is the Lymphoma and we may need to start Chemo.
> 
> I am feeling optimistic that her platelets will be up. Her behavior is completely normal and she is a fighter. Besides, she doesn't know she has Lymphoma so she just goes about in her happy, gentle, loving way.
> 
> It was by the Grace of God, that I randomly had her in for a test and the issue was found prior to internal bleeding.


Grace, you've stolen my heart! ? I'm your cheerleader girl! Your momma is your mighty health advocate, and a great one at that! Keep fighting sweetness! Hugs and kisses~ Dancer, Brie and Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mjpar72

Aug 3- Grace's platelets are in the normal range and we are continuing the Prednisone taper. She is down to 10 mg. she is doing great and full of love and energy.


----------



## Lennap

Thank you so much for maintaining this thread so well. I have had a similar year with Remy's kidney's and have not been nearly as diligent as you.

I will keep you and Grace in my prayers and her continued we being. 

Hugs,
Lenna and Remy


----------



## Mjpar72

*Gracie Update- November 2013*

Hello all. Gracie's platelets seem to be in control. Still on the low side but with clumping. The balance of her blood work is pretty good and lymphnodes remain stable in size (larger than normal but not growing bigger). She is full of love and life and enjoying her days with her little brother (80 lb Sheldon!).

Unfortunately, we have had some skin issues. At first, our vet thought it was an infection and she responded to frequent baths with Chlorahexaderm shampoo. Then a new area was discovered on her inner thigh and it was red and bumpy. We brought her to Tufts yesterday and they did a biopsy. Our specialist is concerned that it may be Cutaneous T-Cell Lymphoma (CTCL.) Given her current diagnosis of indolent lymphoma, it may be starting to become more aggressive. Of course I am on pins and needles waiting for the biopsy results in a few days. On the plus side, our vet thinks that if it is CTCL, we can start oral chemo to help slow it down. I pray that is true. My little girl is my world.

I'll post when I know more.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending healing vibes for Gracie..


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thinking of Grace and sending healthy thoughts. She is beautiful.


----------



## SandyK

Look at that beautiful face!! My thoughts and prayers are with you as you wait for results.


----------



## dborgers

Fingers crossed for a good result


----------



## Mjpar72

*The Biopsy Results are in....*

November 24, 2014. 
Grace's biopsy results are in after oncology and numerous dermatology consults along with various diagnostic stains and pathology review. The biopsy was 11/6....it has been a long 18 days waiting for diagnosis. My heart would jump and my stomach would sink, every time the phone rang as I dreaded the results. 

Now, we know what we are dealing with. Grace has T-Cell Lymphoma that is manifesting in her skin (Leukemia Cutis). Her prognosis is guarded, but hopefully due to diligence and vigilance in monitoring her for the past 18 months, this was caught some what early. 

We are going to try and slow the process with CCNU (Lomustine), a type of drug used to slow cancer growth. One of the side effects can be liver issues. Dr. C put her on Denamarin as a preventative measure. She will also be on a low dose of Prednisone. Assuming her bloodwork is ok, she'll get her first chemo dose tomorrow and we will check her white cells in 7 days. 

Grace's weight is stable and her appetite is great and has few symptoms. I am optimistic that she will maintain a good quality of life for MANY more months. Thanks for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending healing vibes for Grace..


----------



## dborgers

My boy, Andy, was on CeeNU for over a year after a lymphoma diagnosis, and after falling out of remission in Week 22 of the Wisconsin-Madison protocol. When he passed away he was in remission. CeeNU's good drug, and he didn't have any issues from it at all. And you still have all the rescue protocols available if she comes out of remission. 

The Denamarin was good for Andy. His liver values got a little high a couple times, but for the most part he did really well. I found Denamarin for the best price at the site I've linked below this paragraph. If you type in the code "Loyalty" it'll knock off $5 an order. And they offer fast, free shipping too. It sure beat what the vet wanted for it. I could get a month's supply for what they charged for 15 days worth.

http://www.idealpetx.com/Denamarin-Large-Dog-425mg-30ct_p_91.html

Check out Meggie's thread. She lived for years after a T-Cell diagnosis and went to the Bridge from old age  Below is a link to her thread. It's long, but it sure gave us hope when I found GRF the night I got the news about Andy's lymphoma. Cancer sucks, but it can be knocked into its place!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

Oh, and while the lab didn't determine B or T-Cell, my boy's internist said it was her opinion he had T-Cell. He had a happy nearly year and a half and went to the Bridge in remission at about 12 or 13 years old. He had a couple bumps along the way, but they were able to knock him back into remission with a rescue protocol and he bounced around like nothing was wrong again and continued CeeNU

All the best. I'm subscribed to your thread and will continue to check for updates. Feed Gracie plenty of turkey Thurs-Sunday and watch her tail wag. Good medicine for both of you 

Carpe Diem (and tell Gracie to seize all the turkey and other yummy treats she can this weekend )


----------



## Mjpar72

Thank you so much Dave. I reqally appreciate your insight ant info.


----------



## Mjpar72

Thank you! Out of curiosity what is Brinkley's birthday? Sheldon is about the same age. He was born 7/6/13. He is in their MAF Golden Retriever Lifetime Study.....hoping we will find acute and what we can do to prevent cancer.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Brinkley was born on 07/01/13. He and Sheldon are really close in age-only 5 days apart!


----------



## dborgers

Mjpar72 said:


> Thank you so much Dave. I reqally appreciate your insight ant info.


You're welcome

- Danny


----------



## MDrake

Thanks so much for your story!
We just got news that our sweet 7 year old lab Sunny has "low stage lymphoma". They had several different pathologists look. I guess they are 50/50 on whether it is lymphoma or not. Should we ask for a typing? Not sure what to do. 

Any advice from those of you who follow this post would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
M & Sunny


----------



## Mjpar72

Hello, 

I am sorry to hear that. Getting the typing was pretty expensive ($500 ish) since the only place that does it was at Colorado State for Cytometry and Parr testing. Part of that is because the original (non specialist) vet put her on high dose prednisone which makes it difficult to get a true diagnosis. I am really glad I spent the money. That way we were not guessing and trailing chemo. If it is low grade, that is fabulous. Grace went 18 months with no treatment due to it. She is now on chemo for Leukemia Cutis but doing well. 

There is also a closed group on Facebook for indolent T cell. Join that too. I am a member. The admin, Karen's dog Max is doing well too. Please feel free to contact me for info and support. 

Prayers, Hugs and Strength.


----------



## Mjpar72

*Grace's Holidays*

Happy New Year!

Having Grace with me was the best present ever. 

Grace is now on her second round of CCNU for her Leukemia Cutis. Her skin cleared up completely with the first round and still remains clear. Her lymph nodes are much smaller, but the mandibular ones are still fairly prominent. She lost a few pounds too. However, her big, fat, cuddly puppy brother is on a diet so she may have been getting less snacks (paws crossed). 

Here is her cycle: CCNU once per 21 days, prophylaxis antibiotics on day 6 of the cycle for 5 days and Denosyl daily (liver supplement) and 10 mg of prednisone every other day. 

The really good news is that she is fabulous. Full of energy (for a 10-3/4 year old) with a fantastic appetite. I am feeding her extra food to see if her weight comes up. She is alert, happy and enjoying 3 mike daily walks. I did buy her a coat since her fur is thin. No one would ever guess that she is fighting a dreaded disease. 

We go on Monday for bloodwork including a full CBC to check her liver. If all is well, we we'll start round 3 or stop if she is in remission. 

To those of you that wonder abouth chemo- CCNU (Lomustine) is oral and given in a 3 or 4 week cycle. On day 7 white cells hit their low point so antibiotics are given to fight infection. CCNU can have very bad effects on the liver in a low % of cases so a liver supplement is given to help prevent that. Grace has had no side effects.


----------



## Karen519

*Mjpar*



Mjpar72 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Having Grace with me was the best present ever.
> 
> Grace is now on her second round of CCNU for her Leukemia Cutis. Her skin cleared up completely with the first round and still remains clear. Her lymph nodes are much smaller, but the mandibular ones are still fairly prominent. She lost a few pounds too. However, her big, fat, cuddly puppy brother is on a diet so she may have been getting less snacks (paws crossed).
> 
> Here is her cycle: CCNU once per 21 days, prophylaxis antibiotics on day 6 of the cycle for 5 days and Denosyl daily (liver supplement) and 10 mg of prednisone every other day.
> 
> The really good news is that she is fabulous. Full of energy (for a 10-3/4 year old) with a fantastic appetite. I am feeding her extra food to see if her weight comes up. She is alert, happy and enjoying 3 mike daily walks. I did buy her a coat since her fur is thin. No one would ever guess that she is fighting a dreaded disease.
> 
> We go on Monday for bloodwork including a full CBC to check her liver. If all is well, we we'll start round 3 or stop if she is in remission.
> 
> To those of you that wonder abouth chemo- CCNU (Lomustine) is oral and given in a 3 or 4 week cycle. On day 7 white cells hit their low point so antibiotics are given to fight infection. CCNU can have very bad effects on the liver in a low % of cases so a liver supplement is given to help prevent that. Grace has had no side effects.


This is fabulous news! Happy New Year to you and Grace!


----------



## Mjpar72

*Snowing...*









February 4- quick update. Still doing well. Leukemia Cutis in remission. Skin looks great. CLL Indolent T-cell is still.....well indolent which is good. We are on to CCNU round 4.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's great news!


----------



## Lennap

What a fabulous and amazing story! Thank you so much for sharing. Needless to say my prayers remain with you and Grace


----------



## pholter

That's great news that Gracie is doing so well!


----------



## Mjpar72

*Happy Birthday Grace!!*

*April 20, 2015*
Well today is very, very special. It was 2 years ago during the tragic 2013 Boston Marathon that I had to leave to bring Grace to the vets....this started her cancer journey. She may have also saved me, since I was near the finish line that day. At that time, I thought she was going to die in a few weeks. My earlier posts tell the story, so I won't rehash it now.

Fast forward two years.....Grace is celebrating her 11th birthday today. In July we will celebrate her "GOTCHA Day". This is a landmark as Grace is my 5th the golden and the only one I have ever had make it to 11 years old. Perhaps she has good genes, defies odds or I have learned a lot more about taking care of my precious pups. 

The age of social media has helped tremendously. I belong to numerous "golden groups" and her brother is one of 3000 Goldens enrolled in the Morris Animal Foundation Lifetime Golden Retriever Study. Grace is participating in the CSU Golden Years Study (which I learned about through a Facebook group). Having a good job and being able to afford medical care combined with the proximity to Massachusetts's wonderful Vet school, Tufts, certainly helps too. Personally, I think she is a very special dog and just continues to defy odds. St. Francis is looking out for us.

Grace is now on CCNU every 6 weeks. Her nodes are down and her blood work is good. The Leukemia Cutis continues to stay in complete remission. Her coat is thick and lush again. The CLL is not progressing. We give her Denosyl daily to protect her liver and during CCNU cycles she gets an antibiotic on day 6 for 5 days. So far all is working well. 

CLL you may ask....I thought this was Indolent T-cell. Well, I am confused too. Both my Specialists said that she has a very slow moving small cell cancer. Apparently there are many similarities between Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia and Indolent T-Cell lymphoma and they are treated the same way. Her Tufts paperwork now says CLL. Bottom line, it is that ugly beast CANCER and we are doing our best to beat it and find a cure.

So today we celebrate 11 years of LIFE and we enter our 12th. My sweet girl is enjoying ham, peanut butter, lots of love and a nice nap on the couch.

Thank you for following our journey. Peace & Love.

Gracie's Mom,
Mary Jo Griffin O'Connor


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great update on Grace!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 11th Birthday to sweet Grace, wish you many birthdays you celebrate with your family.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Happiest of barkdays, Gracie, may you have many more, happy and healthy celebrations! I hope there was steak involved


----------



## SandyK

Happy Birthday Grace!!! Glad to see the good update. Stay happy and keep enjoying life you beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Grace*



Mjpar72 said:


> *April 20, 2015*
> Well today is very, very special. It was 2 years ago during the tragic 2013 Boston Marathon that I had to leave to bring Grace to the vets....this started her cancer journey. She may have also saved me, since I was near the finish line that day. At that time, I thought she was going to die in a few weeks. My earlier posts tell the story, so I won't rehash it now.
> 
> Fast forward two years.....Grace is celebrating her 11th birthday today. In July we will celebrate her "GOTCHA Day". This is a landmark as Grace is my 5th the golden and the only one I have ever had make it to 11 years old. Perhaps she has good genes, defies odds or I have learned a lot more about taking care of my precious pups.
> 
> The age of social media has helped tremendously. I belong to numerous "golden groups" and her brother is one of 3000 Goldens enrolled in the Morris Animal Foundation Lifetime Golden Retriever Study. Grace is participating in the CSU Golden Years Study (which I learned about through a Facebook group). Having a good job and being able to afford medical care combined with the proximity to Massachusetts's wonderful Vet school, Tufts, certainly helps too. Personally, I think she is a very special dog and just continues to defy odds. St. Francis is looking out for us.
> 
> Grace is now on CCNU every 6 weeks. Her nodes are down and her blood work is good. The Leukemia Cutis continues to stay in complete remission. Her coat is thick and lush again. The CLL is not progressing. We give her Denosyl daily to protect her liver and during CCNU cycles she gets an antibiotic on day 6 for 5 days. So far all is working well.
> 
> CLL you may ask....I thought this was Indolent T-cell. Well, I am confused too. Both my Specialists said that she has a very slow moving small cell cancer. Apparently there are many similarities between Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia and Indolent T-Cell lymphoma and they are treated the same way. Her Tufts paperwork now says CLL. Bottom line, it is that ugly beast CANCER and we are doing our best to beat it and find a cure.
> 
> So today we celebrate 11 years of LIFE and we enter our 12th. My sweet girl is enjoying ham, peanut butter, lots of love and a nice nap on the couch.
> 
> Thank you for following our journey. Peace & Love.
> 
> Gracie's Mom,
> Mary Jo Griffin O'Connor


Happiest of birthdays, Grace!! You are a doll!


----------



## dborgers

A belated birthday to Grace  It's such a pleasure to read how well she's doing.

My boy, Andy, was on CCNU and in remission when a GI infection got him. CCNU is a great drug! 

Oodles more happy days to you and your crew


----------



## Karen519

*Grace*

I hope that Grace had the best BIRTHDAY ever! She is such a doll and such an inspiration. Grace reminds me of my Smooch!


----------



## karenandthekids

I love hearing this! Happy days and MANY MANY MANY more for years to come!


----------



## Lori Grone

*Grace*

Belated Happy Birthday Grace! We are so happy to hear that you are doing well and entering your 12th year. I lost my dear Chumly to cutaneous lymphoma in January 2014. Really miss my big guy and think of him every day. Your amazing store continues to inspire us and encourage others to keep up the fight!


----------



## Mjpar72

Grace's Journey is far from over!

We haven't checked in since April. Here we are 6 months later, over 3 years since I first noticed an enlarged lymph node. She continues on a 6 week cycle of CCNU followed by 5 days of antibiotics starting on day 6. She gets Denosyl every day to protect her liver. My husband makes rice, chicken thighs, carrots and green beans in large batches. We give her 1/2 a serving of that and 1/2 serving of Nutro Senior limited ingredient lamb & rice at meals. She gets some treats too and takes her pills with some ham. 

We walk every day sometimes she only wants to do a mile, other times she is up for three. I can tell and adjust. Sheldon loves to play with her and they are inseparable. 

I adore my girl and am blessed every day to have her with me.


----------



## KKaren

So very nice to hear an update on Grace.


----------



## Karen519

Mjpar72 said:


> Grace's Journey is far from over!
> 
> We haven't checked in since April. Here we are 6 months later, over 3 years since I first noticed an enlarged lymph node. She continues on a 6 week cycle of CCNU followed by 5 days of antibiotics starting on day 6. She gets Denosyl every day to protect her liver. My husband makes rice, chicken thighs, carrots and green beans in large batches. We give her 1/2 a serving of that and 1/2 serving of Nutro Senior limited ingredient lamb & rice at meals. She gets some treats too and takes her pills with some ham.
> 
> We walk every day sometimes she only wants to do a mile, other times she is up for three. I can tell and adjust. Sheldon loves to play with her and they are inseparable.
> 
> I adore my girl and am blessed every day to have her with me.
> 
> View attachment 572233


Thank you for updating us on sweet Grace! What a beautiful girl she is!
Love the picture of you and your babies in your signature.
Kisses to Grace and Sheldon!


----------



## Mjpar72

Merry Christmas to all of you and your pups. 

This is somewhat bittersweet as it will likely be Amazing Grace's last Christmas. She is still a trooper and beating CLL and Leukemia Cutis. Unfortunately, she was diagnosed last month with early stage Chronic Kidney Disease....hmm, the just noticed that all her diseases start with "C". 
We went to Tuft's today and her specialist thinks she is still doing very well. We'll know more on Monday when the latest bloodwork and urinalysis results are in. In the meantime we still walk 2-3 miles each day and her quality of life is very good. I'm remaining optimistic as there is a reason call her AMAZING Grace.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Absolutely Amazing!


----------



## tikiandme

Beautiful Amazing Grace! Enjoy your Holiday together.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Keep up the joyful living, Grace! May this be your norm for 2016.....


----------



## dborgers

How amazing is it Grace, 2 1/2 years after a T Cell diagnosis, is still living large 

I wish you the same success with the kidney disease she's had with Lymphoma.

She is a miracle and an inspiration to so many. Her story will give others hope for decades to come.


----------



## Mjpar72

*Graces journey continues but it is nearing the end.*

Happy February....we survived the holidays and January. 

Grace's kidney values continue to worsen. We have done overnight hospital IV fluids to stimulate the kidneys. It helps for a while but then goes Back up. Her Createnine is now over 4 and ultrasound showed a nodule on one of her her adrenal glands. She is getting sub q fluids at home daily along with supplements and prednisone. Despite all this she is still eating (due to the prednisone),wagging her tail and seems pretty happy however she has lost quite a bit of weight. She is very mobile and a total joy and has a gleam in ear eyes. I know it is not time yet, but I think it will be soon. I'll know when the time is right. In the meantime we will live each day to the fullest. I pray she'll be my valentine.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I pray she's your valentine too!


----------



## jennretz

I pray so too!


----------



## PrincessDi

Awe sweet Grace! Adding our prayers to everyone's that she continues to defy the odds!


----------



## nana2

I just read this about your Amazing Grace. I think she will always be your Valentine. Praying for more good days.


----------



## Mjpar72

The end. 

Today Grace's journey will come to an end. She will pass with dignity, serenity and of course, Grace. The circle is complete. What started on Marathon Monday, 4/15/13 will end on Marathon Monday eve, 4/17/16. It was an incredible 3 years. Each day was a gift. Grace taught me so much about loyalty, trust, hope and perseverance. Unfortunately, there is no cure, no remission from kidney failure. Her quality of life has decreases significantly over the past 3 days. This afternoon she will be running free and ready for rebirth. Someday, I'll welcome another dog. In the meantime, I reflect on our memories and spoil Sheldon. She was my heart dog. There for me from the loss of Birdey, Bogey, divorce, relocation, passing of my dad, meeting my husband and she much more. Her eyes tell the story. She is ready. Today, we sit in the sun, freshly brushed and she dons a pink bandana. Fly free today my love, my heart dog. I'll make donations to the Morris Animal Foundation's golden retriever lifetime study and to other golden rescue groups. In her memory. It will be her way of continuing to pay it forward.


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Grace...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo's Mom

I am so sorry. My heart dog, Leo, also passed from kidney failure. I'm glad you got so many wonderful years with Grace. She's beautiful.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry... Fly free, Miss Grace. Find my Fozzie at the Bridge- he will show you around.


----------



## Pilgrim123

It sounds like it is Grace's time. That is a horrible thing to realise, but I've come to believe it's never the right time for us, no matter how ready our dogs may be. I'm so sorry.


----------



## dborgers

My heart aches for you. I am so sorry this day has come. 

You've given Grace the blessing of 3 wonderful years - a lifetime to her since dogs live 'in the now'.

Nothing makes it easier, so just know we'll be thinking of you in the coming days.


----------



## murphy1

So sorry for the loss of your girl. You'll see her again one day for sure.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Grace's mom, I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Grace. I know very well how much it hurts to lose heart dog, I had lost one, my Buddy, 5 years ago...Hugs

Patricia McConnell said it all - *"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" *


----------



## Karen519

*Grace*

Grace's Mom: My heart goes out to you!

Rest in peace, sweet Grace. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of you.

Buddy's Mom Forever added sweet Grace to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html


----------



## DebHow

I am so sorry! She sounded like a wonderful girl and I know she had a wonderful life with you. I love that picture of the 3 of you with such big smiles!


----------



## Samsonmom

This has given us great hope even years later reading this. We are awaiting lymphoma flow cytometry results for our 9 year old Golden boy. Thank you so much.


----------



## earsme

*Indolent T zone lymphoma in Goldens*

I have a 13 1/2 y o male golden retriever who started vomiting 4/2016, took him to the vet that Saturday and was told to go home on anti emetics and pain medication and come back on Monday, being a nurse and in tune to my dog, I refused and took him to Weymouth VCA for an emergent abdominal US. Upon arrival they did a thorough exam and history ,told us he was critically dehydrated. They did labs, started iv fluids and an US. Yes he had an obstruction, yes he needed surgery. So the end result was emergent abdominal surgery on a 11 year 9 mos. old Golden and resection of a Spindle Cell Sarcoma of the cecum. Cancer. Follow up visit with the oncologist and daily Chlorambucil. I can not say enough about the staff at Weymouth VCA. They saved Truman's life. His Oncologist Dr Sekalof is absolutely the best.

Good thing I did not wait until that Monday because it was a holiday being Boston Marathon weekend and now nearly 2 years later Truman rocks. Daily Chlorambucil and he is living life! 

Of note his neck nodes had been enlarged on the right for a few years prior to his diagnosis and were being needle aspirated in the vets office being attributed to reactive nodes(?). The key to diagnosis is needle aspirate and blood work sent to Colorado.

I have a 10 yo female Golden Savannah recently diagnosed with Indolent T zone Lymphoma as well. She is Truman's daughter and although not a genetic cancer by trait she is now on Chlorambucil as well. Her nodes are up everywhere now and will be seeing her oncologist Thursday February 8th, Can't win. But maybe it will just be a dose adjustment.

Chelsea my 11 y o female Golden passed in November from meningioma, actually from post op complications from craniotomy for removal of a tumor . She developed pneumonia and what was thought to be a PE. Wish I had not agreed to that surgery ,but believed she was in good hands. Dr Frye at Tufts was her neurologist and he was superb as well as the majority of her medical team. So a big hole has been left in our hearts and family. 
I recommend a second opinion if your Golden has signs of swollen nodes. 

Goldens are the best and will always have one ( or two) in the house ! They take a piece of your heart when they pass . Its never easy.


----------



## Marcia24

Thank you for the story! I am dealing with the exact same thing for my golden, her symptoms are the same, etc....I am meeting with an oncologist as soon as I call tomorrow and make the appointment. Wish us luck, I want to keep her around a few more years!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Marcia24 said:


> Thank you for the story! I am dealing with the exact same thing for my golden, her symptoms are the same, etc....I am meeting with an oncologist as soon as I call tomorrow and make the appointment. Wish us luck, I want to keep her around a few more years!


Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your girl.


----------



## Mjpar72

Prayers and hugs❤ Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

